# I am going to be a daddy again



## GB (Mar 13, 2007)

I can finally let the cat out of the bad. My wife is pregnant again. She is 12 weeks right now. We are very excited of course. Both of us have tried to get Rachel to pick the babies name, but so far the best name she has come up with has been kitty cat. When we ask her what is in mommies belly she says brothasista .


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 13, 2007)

OH GB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited - tell your wife I said congratulations - that is wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(edited to say - boy, I was fast on this one!)


----------



## stargazer021 (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations. How sweet that your daughter wants to name the baby kitty cat. Your should write that down in her baby book so you have that story to tell the kids when they are older.


----------



## amber (Mar 13, 2007)

What great news you two!  Congratulations   So a Septmeber baby?

Or even September


----------



## Toots (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations are in order!!  Another little cook in the making.


----------



## QSis (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations, GB!  

Well, if the new baby is a girl, you could name her Catherine, with the GREAT (IMO) nickname, "Cat".


Lee


----------



## MJ (Mar 13, 2007)

Congrats buddy!  If this one is a boy I say name him Emeril. Or MJ.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 13, 2007)

brothasista.....I believe the name has been chosen.

Congratulations to all.


----------



## Dove (Mar 13, 2007)

*Great news !!
When John learned Kevin was on the way he said "I'd rather have a puppy" (age 17..) Now look at the two of them...
Marge*


----------



## kadesma (Mar 13, 2007)

GB,
Once again, your life will change..Your heart will grow bigger, your love stronger and your whole life richer..How wonderful for all of you..Congratulations...Now sweet little Rachel will have a brother or sister she will love to pieces, squabble with and defend to the end..I'm so pleased for all of you..

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Mar 13, 2007)

Yippppeeee!!   I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## middie (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh Gb that's terrific !!!!! I'm so happy for you all.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 13, 2007)

Best wishes to you and your growing family.


----------



## JMediger (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations to you, your wife and the new big sister!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2007)

Great news.  Congratulations to the three of you.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 14, 2007)

Congratulations!  I know you must all be thrilled!

Of course if you are having the baby in September, the best September name (it has served my daughter, who was born September 30, 1979, well, lol) is Nancy!  The name she chose for her daughter would go well with Rachel's name--our grandaughter is Hannah.  Of course if you have a boy, either of these names could be a little embarrassing!  But who am I to judge?  

 Barbara


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 14, 2007)

congrats! I AM ENVIOUS!


----------



## Maidrite (Mar 14, 2007)

*GB You have been blessed again, Congrats to your Wife,Rachel, and You Brother. *
*James or Jamie would be great names  *


----------



## mish (Mar 14, 2007)

Congrats!!!!  GB & Mrs. GB


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 14, 2007)

Way to go *Stud Muffin*! Does this mean we will be seeing more of you in the baking forum since you've got a bun in the oven???  

As for names ... heck, you can go traditional or just wing it and tick off all the family! But, you don't really have to start trying to narrow down a name until the sonogram shows if the "fruit of your loins" has a "stem" or not!

All kidding aside ... *CONGRATS* my friend!!!


----------



## redkitty (Mar 14, 2007)

Thats great news!  Congrats to you and your wifey!!!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 14, 2007)

What wonderful news to wake up to!! Congrats to you & your wife!!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 14, 2007)

CONGRATS GB!!!!  What great news!  I think kitty cat would be cute for a name!!   Best of luck with a name and my blessing go out to you and your family.


----------



## lulu (Mar 14, 2007)

What great news!  Kitty cat is so sweet, I wonder if it sticks as a nickname?  

(We have names all picked out already for either sex when and if....is that weird?)


----------



## GB (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank you all! We are conviced that this one is a boy, but then again we felt the same way last time. Only a few more weeks until we can find out. I can wait. I can wait. If I keep telling myself that then maybe I really can


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 14, 2007)

The miracle of New Life...What a beautiful thing it is...Little babies Wow! 

Congradulations Mr GB.....If a boy you may consider "Sylvester"....a girl "Kathryn" (Kitty)


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 14, 2007)

CONGRATULAIONS!!!!!to you all. Wishing lots of love and energy,Vicki


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow!!! What wonderful, happy news to find.  Congratulations to you and Ms GB!  If you're anything like us you'll change your name ideas a million times before you even find out if it's a boy and a girl.  (and be honest, you *can't* wait!!!  )

{{hugs to the new big-sister-to-be too!}


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 14, 2007)

Congratulationss!!!  You brave brave souls

All the Best!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 14, 2007)

Congrats GB!!!!  Thats awesome...I too vote for a name that will kick in with Kitty....The baby will have that nick name for life!  And if its a boy it will be a great story when his girlfriends are over!!!!

Hugs to all three of you!!!


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 14, 2007)

Most Splendid! Congrats to you Both!


----------



## csalt (Mar 14, 2007)

*Warmest good wishes to you both *


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh............a baby!  I'm so excited for you guys.  I can't tell you how thrilled I am.  Ohhhhhhh I want one.............. no on second thought if your ever in IN I'll babysit  .

Congrats!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 14, 2007)

*Made My Day!*

Oh, what good news!  How exciting to anticipate another child.  Wonderful future for you and family.  The days will fly by even faster than before.   I only read the topic and will get details later but I just wanted to take time to wish you God's blessings for your new arrival.  May each and every day bring joy to you all.  

thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Mar 14, 2007)

_I can finally let the cat out of the bad._

Man, you _are_ excited. Poor cat. 

Congratulations!


----------



## The Z (Mar 14, 2007)

Congratulations to you and your family!  I hope all goes well.


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 14, 2007)

Great job GB and Mrs GB!  Congratulations!


----------



## Constance (Mar 14, 2007)

Congratulations, GB! Now we know how y'all stay warm during those long winters up north!

Back when the coal mines were still operating down here, it used to be a running joke that every time there was a long strike, the population boomed.


----------



## middie (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey Gb you know I'm a September baby. You know my name is Desiree. But did you also know my little sister's name is Rachel ? Yes there's a hint thrown in there lol.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 14, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Oh, and what's wrong with "Kittycat?"


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey, what's wrong with Kitty cat, I have one of those. My daughters are called Bubbala, Ketzala, Kachkala. 

Be Shao Tova


----------



## GB (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!

Charlie we used to call Rach Bubbala, but we have changed it to Babeala


----------



## mudbug (Mar 14, 2007)

yay for geebs and mrs geebs and rachel!  I'm really happy for you guys.


----------



## RMS (Mar 14, 2007)

Congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## corazon (Mar 14, 2007)

Yippee!!!!!
I'm so excited for you and Mrs GB & RachelB!!!!

When I was pregnant we asked Aidan to think of a name for the baby he said he wanted to name him Manu Panini. Where he got that, I don't know.

So, you guys are planning on finding out what you're having at the ultrasound?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 14, 2007)

*AWSOME* NEWS!!!!! Congrats buddy!!! Good news. Are you going to name it Sushi? It can be used for a boy OR girl!


----------



## GB (Mar 14, 2007)

corazon said:
			
		

> he said he wanted to name him Manu Panini. Where he got that, I don't know.
> 
> So, you guys are planning on finding out what you're having at the ultrasound?


That is hilarious. Where they come up with some of the things they say I will never know 

Yes we will definitely be finding out the sex as soon as we can!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 14, 2007)

Girl or boy...I will be..."Uncle Bob"


----------



## Dina (Mar 15, 2007)

Congratulations GB!  I'm so happy for you and your family.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 15, 2007)

wow!!! a huge hug, handshake, and congrats to you and your family, geebs.

and way to go, mrs. b!!!!!!     

i'll do a special new jersey native fire dance so that you get a boy... 

(there's a lot of swearing and honking horns and traffic because it always ends up raining for some strange reason  )


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 15, 2007)

Congrats ! to you and Mommy, sister too !  Another Blessing to love and enjoy !


----------



## boufa06 (Mar 15, 2007)

Wonderful news, GB!  Congratulations to you and your family!!  Boy or girl, it doesn't matter so long as the baby is healthy.  As for names, how about having the initials D.C.?


----------



## PytnPlace (Mar 15, 2007)

GB, What wonderful news!!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 15, 2007)

Wahey, GB!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sorry I am so late on catching on with this big happy news, I am so thrilled for you all!!  So Rachel is going to be a big sis, how cool is that!!  My best wishes and hey, if the baby is due in September, there may be a chance of our sharing a birthday!! 

Congratulations, and here's to the GB family...






Luvs and hugs, Charlie


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 15, 2007)

Great news GB. Felicitations. I like the 'brothasista' answer by Rachel.It reminds me of a friend who came to me jumping up and down and told me she was so excited saying, 'I knew it, I knew it , she was either going to have a boy or a girl' She was talking about our headteacher then. I still think it was a joke.


----------



## mugsy27 (Mar 15, 2007)

great news...congrats to the entire GB family!!!


----------



## jkath (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh, GB! I am thrilled for you and the Missus!
My Grandparents asked their little girl (my aunt) what to name the soon-to-be-little-sis (my mom) and she wanted to call her "marshmallow".
Thank goodness kids don't name babies!

Here's my suggestion for a name:
Have you and your wife write down qualities & characteristics that you hope for your son or daughter.

Then, do a reverse baby name search (I'm sure that's out in cyber-world, somewhere)

Again, I am so excited for you two....no three...no FOUR!!! hooray!


----------



## shannon in KS (Mar 15, 2007)

(singing and dancing) yippeeee!  a new DC baby, a new DC baby!  Sincerest congrats!   What wonderful news!  WE NEED A COUNTDOWN CLOCK!  Only 12 weeks- what a horrible long wait!  Keep us posted!


----------



## shpj4 (Mar 16, 2007)

GB congradulations on your blessed event and I am sure you both will find a very nice name.


----------



## babyhuggies (Mar 16, 2007)

congratulations to you and your family....


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 18, 2007)

GB, what great news!!!  I am very happy for you and your family.  Some day the perfect name will just come to you and Mrs. GB.  Congratulations!!  Hugs, SC


----------



## mraa (Mar 19, 2007)

Congrats!  My youngest will be one in September!!


----------

